# I am living, for now, in Calpulalpan, Tlaxacala



## jag (Apr 28, 2010)

Hola,
My name is Jay. I have very recently come to Calpulalpan, Tlaxcala and would like to connect with Americans. I am from San Diego, and am in Calpulalpan because of a Mexican woman I met while she was working in the San Diego area. I want to visit Veracruz and other Gulf coastal cities looking for a permanent place to live.
I'd welcome the opportunity to connect and get answers to lots of questions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You may find that your questions can be answered on this forum, if you pose them to others in your areas of interest. I'm sure that there are members of the forum who have visited, or perhaps live, in Veracruz or other coastal cities.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola, I live in the lakeside town of Catemaco, south of Veracruz. As a permanent resident, I prefer the small town life, especially in the tropical jungle area on this coast. Having some elevation from the coast offers a more temperate climate with less humidity, but beach access is only 30 minutes away. This is a popular Mexican tourist area so it's much less commercial than the West coast, but offers much to be explored and enjoyed. Ask your questions and let us answer them as best we can. There's a lot to be learned from the internet and these forums.


----------



## jag (Apr 28, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks. I'll include the word veracruz in my next thread.



RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. You may find that your questions can be answered on this forum, if you pose them to others in your areas of interest. I'm sure that there are members of the forum who have visited, or perhaps live, in Veracruz or other coastal cities.


----------



## jag (Apr 28, 2010)

*Veracruz*

I am going to be exploring the gulf coastal cities from Veracruz to Cozamel evaluating standard of living and costs. Any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated. I currently living in Calpulalpan, a city in Tlaxcala on the road from Mexico DF to Veracruz. Any travel suggests, and motel suggestions as well, will be appreciated. Thanks,
Jay




sunnyvmx said:


> Hola, I live in the lakeside town of Catemaco, south of Veracruz. As a permanent resident, I prefer the small town life, especially in the tropical jungle area on this coast. Having some elevation from the coast offers a more temperate climate with less humidity, but beach access is only 30 minutes away. This is a popular Mexican tourist area so it's much less commercial than the West coast, but offers much to be explored and enjoyed. Ask your questions and let us answer them as best we can. There's a lot to be learned from the internet and these forums.


----------

